# Trade Goods



## Androrc (Jan 21, 2011)

Some trade goods are described in the equipments chapter of the Player's Handbook.

Are there other source books which describe prices for other trade goods, such as lumber and stone?


----------



## Wispr (Jan 21, 2011)

Try the link below there's a word.doc you can download, it doesn't have lumber but it does have a lot of other wears... 

Traveler's Notebook

Scroll down until you find "_Equipment and Wares_"  awesome list of stuff.

Hope this helps...

Wispr


----------



## Iku Rex (Jan 21, 2011)

A Magical Society: Silk Road has a long list of trade goods with price, weight and bulk for each.


----------



## lordxaviar (Jan 28, 2011)

i have been working on this for some time... will look at these other posts and combine with mine and post...


----------



## lordxaviar (Jan 28, 2011)

Wispr said:


> Try the link below there's a word.doc you can download, it doesn't have lumber but it does have a lot of other wears...
> 
> Traveler's Notebook
> 
> ...




This is a very good link.. I have some problems with a glance on weights, but im sort of a stickler for using reality weights on things, instead of just using WAG. (thats wild ass guessing). for note some of the pan/pot weights are way off.. but love alot of his other lists... great stuff over all. will combine with mine....

looked at other link... useless as its a link to buy a book


----------



## Androrc (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! I'm planning to buy that book, but will probably wait until next month.


----------

